# Black Spot on Dell Monitor, Any solve?



## ithehappy (Jan 11, 2011)

*Black Spots on Dell Monitor, Any solve?*

Some months back when plugging my Monitor a sharp edged thing caused a Black Spot, two actually on my Dell SP2208WFP Monitor. I am attaching a Picture of the Monitor, you will be able to see the spots. Now is there any way to remove this spots? I wanna sell this Monitor, so before that I'd like to see these spots gone.
Any kind of help would be much appreciated.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

Not able to identify them  properly. Barely visible in my opinion. Maybe an internal fluid leak caused by the sharp object. What was it anyway?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 11, 2011)

Actually it's barely visible coz you are seeing it in low resolution photo, but it's kinda prominent on my end, especially when the background is white. I forgot what caused it, it is there for almost a year now, there are a lot of things on my table, so it might be a Pen, maybe my KB..is there any way to refill that leaked fluid?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2011)

Even i hv the same problem...but instead of black its a red dot....just one dot. mine is a LG 21.5 inch


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh you are lucky it's a dot, mine is 2'' 'I'...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

Well try to contact dell. They should have a solution of repairing the panel.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone has some contact info on DELL service in Kolkata?


----------



## paroh (Jan 12, 2011)

Dell Call 1800-425-4026 (Toll Free - BSNL & MTNL subscribers only) or call 080-2506-8026 (standard charges apply).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2011)

@ithehappy:  cant say by the image...u can check it by touching whether its internal spot or a marked spot externally by some object.....


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 14, 2011)

Yep I checked it by touching it, I am sure it's an internal spot and a fluid leak, coz when I pressed that spot a bit the the liquid fluid from side spaces filled that black spot, but as soon as I release the pressing it turned back to to black again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2011)

^^Ohh..then its damaged surface.....h/w issue.....contact DELL for support...


----------



## Pravas (Jan 21, 2011)

My Roommate got a similar problem recently, but in our case the dark spot was very noticeable.
So we called up Dell,after a long wait we were answered. Then we were asked to send the pic to a said mail address. After 2 days we got a call that their service people will come and replace the screen. So the whole process took around 5 days i guess. My roommate was lucky enough as his warranty was just around the corner.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh god, that spot is so bad. Glad it got replaced. Anyway as mine is outta warranty I'd not get any replacement.


----------

